# 686 P C Holsters



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Who Knows Where To Go To Find IWB or OSWB Leather Am I Blazing A New Trail Can't Find Much On Them ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe start by clicking on this: http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun-accessories/26251-holster-links.html
Then ask each maker for a recommendation.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Tried Looking At Some Links But Hell You Get Over Whelm With The Amount Of Holsters ! Thought This Was Going To Be Some What Easy , Dah !  Thanks ! Again Steve .


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I use Fist Holsters. I must have over 50 of their product. They make good holsters and can custom make it to your gun. Give him a call and he can point you in the right direction.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

shaolin said:


> I use Fist Holsters. I must have over 50 of their product. They make good holsters and can custom make it to your gun. Give him a call and he can point you in the right direction.


 Thank You ! Will Check Them Out !


----------

